# Same colored wires



## vertigo2k5 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ive mostly have all the wires connected for my remote start, but that light blue unlock wire at the timer module is confusing. there are 2 light blue wires. what should i see on the multimeter when testing these wires. is the lock wire that thick grey/red wire in the kick panel? its the only 1 i see. Finally whats the best place to get at the alarm arm/disarm wires. thanx for any help.


----------

